# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  Рутер с Wlan 802.11n и Gigabit Ethernet

## Arkadiy

Я вот задумался о покупке нормального маршрутизатора для дома. Нужна стабильная беспроводная связь и быстрый Ethernet. Конечно было бы не плохо, что бы он работал постоянно и не зависал  :Smiley: 

Я обратил внимание на Netgear WNR854T всё что надо есть и цена доступная.

Что скажете касательно WNR854T? Или что другое посоветуете?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

В общем-то за такие деньги чуда не произойдет ... в частности:
- он является гигабитным свитчем для внутренней ЛВС - гигабитность его портов и скорость обмена по VPN с провайдером (или даже скорость работы NAT из LAN в WAN) - это разные вещи ... под нагрузкой его пропускная способность начнет быстро проседать
- В описании устройства я нашел "Static Routing (10 маршрутов)" - это вообще странно, почему так мало.
- я не тестировал конкретно данное устройство, но судя по отзывам и обзорам все однозначно критикуют его корявую настройку ... 
За похожие деньги можно купить 500-й Asus

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Что-то я вообще потерял довверие к таким штукам. Нормально они не работают. Не, они то работают, но процент косячности колеблется от 50% до +бесконечности.  :Sad: 
В идеале - взять "на пробу".
По конкретно этой модели - вариант неплохой, терпимый
Но 


> стабильная беспроводная связь и быстрый Ethernet


, ИМХО, вещи несовместимые. Готовься к глюкам, они будут  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

К примеру, можно почитать небольшой обзор здесь http://www.xakep.ru/magazine/xa/112/022/1.asp

*Добавлено через 52 секунды*

И ещё, эти коробки (все) любят свежие прошивки.

----------


## Arkadiy

> В общем-то за такие деньги чуда не произойдет ... в частности:
> - он является гигабитным свитчем для внутренней ЛВС - гигабитность его портов и скорость обмена по VPN с провайдером (или даже скорость работы NAT из LAN в WAN) - это разные вещи ... под нагрузкой его пропускная способность начнет быстро проседать


Да, я знаю, что скорость локальной сети и Интернета это разные вещи. Дома есть два компьютера с Гигабитным сетевым контроллером. Конечно и так понятно, что скорость не увеличится в 10 раз по сравнению с 100мб локалкой, но раза в два-три, я думаю, вполне реально.




> - В описании устройства я нашел "Static Routing (10 маршрутов)" - это вообще странно, почему так мало.


А можно вкратце пояснить?




> - я не тестировал конкретно данное устройство, но судя по отзывам и обзорам все однозначно критикуют его корявую настройку ... 
> За похожие деньги можно купить 500-й Asus


Вот поэтому я и решил спросить тут ещё раз.

Я предполагаю, что ты имеешь ввиду ASUS WL-500W. У него нет только Гигабитного свитча... А как насчёт его стабильности?




> Готовься к глюкам, они будут


то что их не избежать я понимаю, но хочется что бы их было поменьше  :Smiley: 




> Что-то я вообще потерял доверие к таким штукам. Нормально они не работают.


А можешь сказать фирмы рутеры которых в данном вопросе лучше не покупать, и наоборот, у которых глюков меньше?  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Не покупать лучше Wi-Fi D-Link. Вот чего-чего, а эти - точно уж сплошной геморрой

----------


## Karlson

> А можешь сказать фирмы рутеры которых в данном вопросе лучше не покупать, и наоборот, у которых глюков меньше?


Linksys дома работает уже не первый год.. претензий никаких, прошивка родная..

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Не покупать лучше Wi-Fi D-Link. Вот чего-чего, а эти - точно уж сплошной геморрой


+5  :Smiley:  Dlink это страшная штука ... что с WiFi, что без оного. Я тут на днях разломал одну их топовую железку - и нашел там вместо привычного Linux что-то типа бортового RTOS + EXE с копирайтами Clavister на CF флешке, который содержит всебе все остальное...

*Добавлено через 13 минут*




> А можно вкратце пояснить?


Можно конечно ... покупаемый роутер (имхо конечно) должен уметь/содержать:
1. поддерживать NAT c возможностью проброски портов WAN-->LAN и нормальной поддержкой FTP. Для дома крайне желательно, чтобы он в придачу поддерживал UPNP - тогда всякие EMule смогут настроить себе проброску портов по своему желанию автоматом.
2. нормальное подключение по PPPOE/PPTP/L2TP. При этом необходимо учитывать, что многие провайдеры балуются тем, что 
2.1 VPN сервер у них задается по имени и имеется поганая тенденция периодической смены его IP. Многие роутеры не умеют коннектится к VPN по имени и требую задать его IP (типовой дурной пример - DFL-800), и при переезде VPN сервера придется править руками
2.2 сначала необходимо получить по DHCP внутренний IP в ЛВС провайдера и его внутренние DNS, а потом уже подымать VPN (в роутерах бывает так - или статический IP + PPTP, или все по DHCP - а суммарного нет)
3. поддерживать нормальные правила маршрутизации - т.е. создания маршрутов с указанием Ip/маски/интерфейса/шлюза. И таковых должно быть много, желательно без ограничения в 5-10 маршрутов, так как многие провайдеры содержат кучу ресурсов в своей ЛВС, и на них нужно писать маршруты (например, Corbina - штук 10 маршрутов приходится писать)
4. бортовой DNS или DNS Proxy. Это крайне удобная вещь, так как при его настройке и включении DNS-сервером для всей домашней сетки будет именно роутер

ASUS WL-500W народ хвалит, под него есть разные альтернативные прошивки, в общем-то стабильный аппарат.

----------


## aintrust

Насколько я понимаю, вы живете в Европе, поэтому вряд ли вам понадобится т.н. "Russian (dual) PPTP/L2TP" с кучей маршрутов во внутреннюю сеть провайдера, поэтому пункты 2 и 3 из того, что перечислил Олег, вас вряд ли будут когда-либо волновать. Что касается пункта 4, то у продукции Netgear с этим проблем, насколько мне известно, нет. Насчет "нормальной" поддержки FTP врать не стану - не проверял, можно позвонить в Netgear и узнать у них. В целом это маршрутизаторы вполне обычного среднего уровня, без особых изысков. Это я к тому, что если вам действительно нужен маршрутизатор с 802.11n и гигабитными LAN-портами, то выбранная вами железка вполне может подойти. Добавлю, что если бы речь шла о России, то для этого рынка Netgear выпускает маршрутизаторы со специальными буквами - именно они поддерживают большую часть того, о чем упоминает Олег. 

Про ASUS'ы говорить особо нечего - это хорошие маршрутизаторы, имеют гибкие настройки, особенно при установке кастомных прошивок. В последнем случае вам надо не бояться командной строки Linux'а. Если найдете ASUS, подходящий вам по техническим параметрам (скорость портов, стандарт Wi-Fi), и цена вас не испугает, можете брать ASUS - не пожалеете. В вашем случае (Германия), скорее всего, все будет прекрасно работать со стандартной прошивкой.

----------


## Wiesel

Эх, не советуют нигде покупать вафлю от Д-Линка. Да и сам с адсл-модемом таким наколупался (хотя вот стабильность доступа к интернету на ноуте с таким модемом (через ВФ) еще не жаловались). Но вот у меня тоже встал вопрос покупки именно вафельного роутера, а у нас с ВФ кроме Д-Линков и весьма недешевых Асусов в городе трудно что-то найти.

Может ли кто-то поподробнее о недостатках роутеров Д-Линка пояснить? Я имею в виду о недостатках для простого пользователя.

----------


## aintrust

О недостатках D-Link'ов можно почитать на их родном форуме, http://forum.dlink.ru/, там ой как много чего "хорошего" можно найти!

----------


## Hanson

а про Netgear что можно сказать ???

----------

